# Afficher le temps restant de la batterie sur 10.8



## SkRill1X (4 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes ! 

J'ai acheter en octobre un MacBook Pro sous mountain lion et j'ai vu sur le MacBook de ma cousine, qui est encore sous lion, le temps restant de batterie dans la barre de statut a coté de la batterie.
Je sais que cette fonctionnalité a été retiré de mountain lion mais je trouve le pourcentage de batterie INUTILE.

Je voudrai savoir comment on réintègre cette fonction *nativement* pas par le biet de logiciel comme "batterie time reamaning" ou autre.

Merci de m'aider !


----------



## Th__72 (4 Janvier 2013)

Salut et bonne année 

Tu as juste à cliquer sur le pourcentage pour connaître le temps restant. Puis cet indice n'est pas très fiable, ça dépend clairement de l'utilisation de la machine et tu peux donc passer très rapidement de 7 à 2h, contrairement au pourcentage restant


----------



## SkRill1X (4 Janvier 2013)

Merci a toi aussi !

Je sais mais je voudrai mettre le temps restant a la place du pourcentage parce que des fois j'utilse iMovie ou des gros logiciels qui ponpent un max de batterie et j'aimerai voir facilement combien de temps il me reste !


----------



## kaboum (18 Avril 2013)

SkRill1X a dit:


> Bonjour a tous et a toutes !
> 
> J'ai acheter en octobre un MacBook Pro sous mountain lion et j'ai vu sur le MacBook de ma cousine, qui est encore sous lion, le temps restant de batterie dans la barre de statut a coté de la batterie.
> Je sais que cette fonctionnalité a été retiré de mountain lion mais je trouve le pourcentage de batterie INUTILE.
> ...



Salut.
Tu as trouvé?
Et pourquoi ça ne te plaît pas battery time remaining?
Bye.


----------



## SkRill1X (18 Avril 2013)

Non je n'ai pas trouvé! mais ce logiciel ne me plait pas car il ne peut pas de mettre se mettre dans la meme police et taille et emplacement que les choses natives de la statuts bar !


----------



## kaboum (18 Avril 2013)

ah ok.
bon ben alors je vais m'en satisfaire


----------



## Larme (18 Avril 2013)

Quid de l'application _Battery Guard_ sur le _MacAppStore_ (gratuite).


----------



## SkRill1X (18 Avril 2013)

Merci ! Mais elle ne correspond pas a mes attentes ! ce que je recherche c'est un moyen de remettre comme dans Lion le temps restant a coté de la batterie ! mais si faut aller faire un tour dans les registres c'est pas grave ! j'avais vus comment faire sur internet mais je ne le retrouve plus.


----------

